# Outdoor UV (blacklight) Spotlight



## MissT

Does anyone know where I can get an inexpensive outdoor UV (blacklight) spotlight? So far all that I can find seem to be VERY pricey and I just don't want to rig up some indoor one outside. Help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!!


----------



## Vlad

There are commercially made ones available, but as you said, they can be expensive. Especially when you're cheap and poor like me. I rig up my own LED UV spots. It's the cheapest way to go, and you can make the spot as dim or as brite as you want depending on how many LEDs you put in each spot.


----------



## Bethene

Vlad, where do you get your LED UV lights?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got my UV LEDs through ebay at a placed called Hong Kong (something). Just do a search for LEDs and you will find them. Low cost and you can get resistors with them too. Didnt take long either.


----------



## Vlad

Hi Beth. I buy mine from Best Hong Kong on Ebay. The best part about ordering from them, is that on checkout you can order resistors at the same time. As many as you want, and as many different sizes. The resistors are $1 for I think 50. I stock up. I'll be ordering again soon, I was satisfied with both the product and service the last two times. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.besthongkong.com/information.php?info_id=13


----------



## Lilly

hey Vlad you have a pic of your homemade light or something one is lighting up ..i need a few that do a better job


----------



## Vlad

Hi Lilly, I'll dig around and see what I can come up with, I think I only have one of my 12 volt ones not packed away, If nothing else, I'll drag Black Cat outside with me tonight to take pics, lol. That is unless you want to come out to the NJ make and take in April, we'll be assembling some then!


----------



## Lilly

Vlad,
Thanks for invite but you be a might bit too far for me...
but maybe a quick how to on them would help also
another thing , can those be made to go off an on randomly 
yeah yeah I sure do ask for alot hey.


----------



## Daphne

My lighting is awful so I would also like to vote for a picture and a quick how-to if you have time!


----------



## Gory Corey

If you want plug and play, I have UV spots/floods made for me, testing the latest run now, getting ready f or orders at TW this coming week.

It will be 2 months before I deliver since this batch will be made to spec based on orders from the show.

To get an ideas of whatt I am referring to, look here:
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/index.php?cPath=1_4_43


----------



## skeletonowl

also Spencers after Halloween sale I saw a couple blacklights for outdoors 50 percent off


----------



## MissT

Thanks so much for the replies & ideas. I would like to know how much reflective light comes off of the light source (I want the light source to be undetectable). Also, what is the effective range/distance & beamspread?


----------



## Daphne

I like the idea of plug and play on his type of thing. Electrocuting myself doesn't appeal to me ha, ha!

Gory Corey, these screw into a standard fixture like one uses for a regular floodlight correct? Obviously the spots are not as bright as the floods I assume but I am also interested in the spread/distance for each as well. 

You mean I have to determine colors too, yikes!

Sorry for the off-topic but does anyone remember the link for that wonderful lighting tutorial? It might help me determine what to get. My lighting was SAD and many of my props weren't even visible last year. All I used was a bunch of 4 foot flourescents with black lights on the ground tilted up and a strobe.

Thanks!


----------



## ScareShack

Daphne said:


> Sorry for the off-topic but does anyone remember the link for that wonderful lighting tutorial?
> 
> Thanks!


there are many...here one good one.

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/tipsntricks.htm


----------



## Daphne

Thanks ScareShack, I've never seen that one but it looks great!

I found the one I couldn't remember: http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## Austin:)

Got mine at a garage sale for 3$!!!


----------



## Gory Corey

Daphne said:


> I like the idea of plug and play on his type of thing. Electrocuting myself doesn't appeal to me ha, ha!


Cannot say I blame you!



Daphne said:


> Gory Corey, these screw into a standard fixture like one uses for a regular floodlight correct? Obviously the spots are not as bright as the floods I assume but I am also interested in the spread/distance for each as well.


Yes, regular fixture like most bulbs. If you are using stake lights, look for the plastic ones without the metal ring and gasket, these suckers in spots are TINY and unless you pull that ring and gasket off, will not seat in the socket.

The plastic ones that look like a cone shape on the end work well, and the spots get deeply nested in them.

Actually the spots tend to be brighter than the floods (tighter light beam using LEDS and clear lens on spots instead of the stippled lens on floods) over the same distance since the light is less diffused.

Spread and distance is listed on the store pages for the spots and floods.
A recap: spots are about 2' wide at 3', floods are more than 4' wide at 3 feet.
At 18' distance the spots are 10-12' wide, the floods are 24'-30' wide



Daphne said:


> You mean I have to determine colors too, yikes!


Yep, decisions decisions.



Daphne said:


> Sorry for the off-topic but does anyone remember the link for that wonderful lighting tutorial? It might help me determine what to get. My lighting was SAD and many of my props weren't even visible last year. All I used was a bunch of 4 foot flourescents with black lights on the ground tilted up and a strobe.


I know which one, but I didn't save the link, I was gonna search for it when I update the hallow-links pages later this year.



Daphne said:


> Thanks!


NP


----------



## The_Caretaker

Here is the link to the Skull and Bones tutorial : http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## Bethene

Vlad, thanks for the info!will have to check them out!


----------

